# Bastrop Bayou Parade of Lights



## bastropwakeboarder (Nov 8, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder, we will be doing the Bastrop Bayou parade of lights on the second saturday in December which will be December 8th. Plan on being there so we can have another successful year and great turn out. I will repost to continue to remind the following 2 months. We generally tend to start out around the FM 523 bridge and make our way to Demi John Island, and then to Marlin Marina for normal festivities afterwards. This is a family friendly event and we encourage everyone to come out! :texasflag


----------



## bastropwakeboarder (Nov 8, 2011)

Bring your boats out and come enjoy the boat parade this weekend!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Mark B. providing the entertainment again this year>


----------

